# A super deal!



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Now through April 12th Harbor Freight has a router speed control on sale for an unbelieveable price of $12.99! The advertised unit will handle up to 15 amps, so it is perfect for most fixed speed routers. Regular price of this unit is $24.99. I will be picking up a couple at this great price.


----------



## CanuckBeaver (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks for the tip Mike.
Silly question time. Would it be OK to mount the variable speed unit outside of a router table and leave a router inside on the highest setting, while adjusting the speed through the unit mentioned above? The things that make me go "HMMMmmm?"

Cheers!
CB


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi,

The speed control I have (not the one from HF) has "ON", "OFF" and "CONTROLLED" and I have seen people who do as you mentioned, that being having the router plugged in to the controller all the time. BUT this controller is not for speed controlled or softstart routers thus the router inside is not going to be set but simply on. Also for safety reasons I would still unplug the tool or controller when changing bits or doing setups. And I would not recommend leaving any power tool in an on state... when you're done using it turn in off at the tool.

Ed


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

CB, Ed hit the nail on the head. Always turn the switch off and unplug when changing a bit! As far as using your router set to maximum and controlling it with the external controller... sure, this uses the physically larger components of the external speed controller and should make a small difference. The real benefit is for those who do not have speed adjustments. Larger bits require reduced speeds for safety.


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

At that price, it's cheap enough to experiment with I suppose, but the speed control I have (from MLCS) does NOT work with soft start or var. speed router motors like Ed said - even with the motor itself set on high, for some reason I don't understand, it creates a considerable power loss and oscilation. Maybe this one is different, but they should say in their product description.


----------



## CanuckBeaver (Dec 23, 2004)

umm, I'll just flip the table top up and change the speed as needed. But thanks for the input! We all have to learn sometimes.

Cheers!
CB


----------



## evolve (Apr 11, 2006)

Just my 2 cents.

I have had this speed control for a few months now (when it was first offered at 12.99 via email), and it works great. Alot better quality than I expected for 12.99.


----------



## jeffbob (Feb 8, 2005)

*jeffbob*

Thank you for the info. I went and bought two. I am new to routing and my 690 is a scary screamer at full speed. Where would I find out about what speed to handle different woods/bits? 

Jeff


----------



## evolve (Apr 11, 2006)

From what I've read...

Bit Diameter - Maximum Speed 
1" - 24,000 RPM 
1.25 to 2" - 18,000 RPM 
2.25 to 2.5" - 16,000 RPM 
3 to 3.5" - 12,000 RPM


----------



## woodnot (Apr 3, 2006)

It sounds like a great deal.What is Habor Frieght's Email. Do they have outlets in B.C. Canada.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ok, I checked and this speed control will not work with soft start or speed controlled routers. It is for straight on/off switched routers.
You can order from: http://www.harborfreight.com/


----------

